# Nce Powercab or PCP panel issue



## MrMoose

Hi everyone,
Here is my story... I have a Nce PowerCab system which was working great until the other day. I went to power up the system and the PowerCab came on and booted up but The power to the track on the pcp panel does not light up no power to the track. I checked all my wires and connections and see no issues with them. I can Hookup my E-z command system and the Loco runs great.
Any idea of what might be wrong. Can the pcp panel be bad or even the PowerCab be bad?..


----------



## Cycleops

Sounds like your power supply. If you don't have one buy a multimeter, it will always come in handy and they're very cheap. Put the terminals on your plug that goes in the power panel. You should get 13 - 14 volts coming out, if not the supply is down. If needs be you can put an auto bulb a across the plug. If the Power Cab is not too old I should mail them , you might get a replacement FOC. I too have an NCE Power Cab and its a great system.

Sorry I have misread you post, it's probably the panel, again you can use the meter to see at what point the power is not going to the track. Might even be the Cab itself as that is what puts the power out to the track.


----------



## MrMoose

Cycleops said:


> Sounds like your power supply. If you don't have one buy a multimeter, it will always come in handy and they're very cheap. Put the terminals on your plug that goes in the power panel. You should get 13 - 14 volts coming out, if not the supply is down. If needs be you can put an auto bulb a across the plug. If the Power Cab is not too old I should mail them , you might get a replacement FOC. I too have an NCE Power Cab and its a great system.
> 
> Sorry I have misread you post, it's probably the panel, again you can use the meter to see at what point the power is not going to the track.


If it is the power supply then why would my PowerCab bootup normally?


----------



## Cycleops

True, sorry. I have edited my post.


----------



## MrMoose

Cycleops said:


> True, sorry. I have edited my post.


No problem


----------



## Cycleops

If you know someone locally with the NCE system try your Cab on their layout, or maybe a local train shop.


----------



## MrMoose

Cycleops said:


> If you know someone locally with the NCE system try your Cab on their layout, or maybe a local train shop.


No there are no Train stores close by and I don't know anybody in my area either.


----------



## Bwells

You didn't by chance change the cord from the handheld to the PCP for a curly-que one did you? The plugs are a different size. If not, try wiggling the plug on both ends as sometimes if you stretch them both ways, they can become loose. Easy things first.
I think my handheld boots first and then the red LED on the PCP lights next. I assume PCP is the 2x3 black gizmo that is stuck in the facia?


----------



## MrMoose

Bwells said:


> You didn't by chance change the cord from the handheld to the PCP for a curly-que one did you? The plugs are a different size. If not, try wiggling the plug on both ends as sometimes if you stretch them both ways, they can become loose. Easy things first.
> I think my handheld boots first and then the red LED on the PCP lights next. I assume PCP is the 2x3 black gizmo that is stuck in the facia?


No I did not change cords I'm using the flat 6 wire cord. I tried wiggling the cords at both ends and nothing changed. The PowerCab will come on and boot up. I even did a reboot on it to factory setting and that didn't do anything. I think I have a bad pcp panel.


----------



## Bwells

Shoot, okay I guess this is it http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-DCC-PCP-Power-Cab-Power-Panel-524-222-/181283376709
Does the LED on the PCP come on?


----------



## MrMoose

Bwells said:


> Shoot, okay I guess this is it http://www.ebay.com/itm/NCE-DCC-PCP-Power-Cab-Power-Panel-524-222-/181283376709
> Does the LED on the PCP come on?


That is the right picture of it. And No the led does not come on.


----------



## Cycleops

After giving it a bit of thought and looking at the Poercab manual it should be possible to check if the Cab is outputting voltage to the track. On the Cab bus cable the two outer wires carry the power. If you use two pins to pierce the outer cable and contact the wire you can then attatch a multimeter and you be able to see if Cab is putting out a current. If it is then you know it's the panel. Alternatively the only other thing to do is send them both back to NCE.


----------



## MrMoose

I have ordered multimeter about a week ago it should be here soon I will check that out.

I have also ordered a new PcP Panel just incase.


----------



## Bwells

Good idea. If the PCP doesn't fix it, do as Cycleops suggests and send in the handheld. Please let us know what the fix is.


----------



## MrMoose

Bwells said:


> Good idea. If the PCP doesn't fix it, do as Cycleops suggests and send in the handheld. Please let us know what the fix is.


I troubleshoot this with NCE and we came to the conclusion that the panel is bad so I'm sending it in for repair.


----------



## MrMoose

Update:

The new Pcp panel came and I hooked it up and still no voltage to the track...ugh!

Also the update chip came so I went to install it into the powercab and when I tried to pull the old chip out using a chip puller part of the socket came off the board with the chip.
So I have to send the cab in for repairs. So far I'm not a happy camper with Nce stuff.
So thats where I stand for now.


----------



## Bwells

Holy smokes, you have the same luck as I do! Send in the handheld and they should do you right. Don't give up on NCE but keep us posted. You mentioned you ordered one and then said you sent yours off to NCE. Which one did you try?


----------



## MrMoose

Bwells said:


> Holy smokes, you have the same luck as I do! Send in the handheld and they should do you right. Don't give up on NCE but keep us posted. You mentioned you ordered one and then said you sent yours off to NCE. Which one did you try?


That was the PCP panel we thought it was bad, the turnaound time is about a month so I ordered a new one and it showed up yesterday. But I got the same results. I'm really bummed out about the whole thing.


----------



## Cycleops

You can get problems in the best regulated circles. Stick with NCE a and everything will come right eventually!


----------



## MrMoose

Just an update:
Still waiting for the powerCab to come back from NCE.


----------



## Bwells

Have they contacted you that they received it? A little communication is always nice to hear and updates from big companies are much appreciated, for me anyway.


----------



## MrMoose

No they haven't contacted me.


----------



## MrMoose

mrmoose said:


> no they haven't contacted me.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## MrMoose

Boy I'm glad I have the Bachmann digital command center or I would be dead in the water. At least I can run my train.


----------



## MrMoose

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMoose

Still waiting.....


----------



## Bwells

Have you contacted them?


----------



## MrMoose

They just keep telling me that they are 4 weeks behind


----------



## MrMoose

I got my pcp panel back they said that there is nothing wrong with it. 
I figured that out awhile back after I send it back. Still waiting for my Power cab to come back.


----------



## Bwells

Not good for a customer service standpoint. Keep us up to date as you do.


----------



## MrMoose

I e-mailed NCE today to get an update on my powercab. They told me that it was shipped out and I should get it anytime now.


----------



## Bwells

I would have expected an email from them stating it is on it's way first instead of you hunting them down. Oh well, hope it works.


----------



## MrMoose

I do too..If not I'm going to Digitrax system.


----------



## Cycleops

MrMoose said:


> I do too..If not I'm going to Digitrax system.


Surely you can't be that desperate!


----------



## MrMoose

I got my PowerCab back from NCE and its working just fine. Been a long wait for it but I have it back now.


----------



## Cycleops

Great to hear that. Did they tell you what was wrong?


----------



## MrMoose

They said that they didn't not find anything wrong with it. They replaced the chip socket on the board and installed the new chip. Tested it and said it was working ok.

So I don't know what the issue was that I had. But its working ok now.


----------



## Bwells

Did they charge you?


----------



## MrMoose

Bwells said:


> Did they charge you?


No Charge.


----------



## MrMoose

I built a Programming and test track using EZ track separate from the layout. Put three sections of 9" track onto a piece of floor transition wood strip. I used a Rerailer to attach the lead wires to. Mounted a Pcp panel on the end of the wood strip to connect power and track leads to. Now all I have to do is connect my powercab to it and I'm ready to program. My next step is to purchase a NCE usb panel to connect powercab to my computer and use JMRI software to make my programming changes.


----------

